

Anyone here ever sell anything on ebay? Part II - kapauldo

i posted this headline a few days ago and spent some time fooling around with a prototype.  the idea once again is, my wife was looking for a simple auction dashboard, and couldn't find one, so i built one.<p>the prototype does 4 things:<p>1) it lets you see your ebay auctions in one place without authentication<p>2) it gives you a place to link back to from your ebay auctions with a "see my other auctions" link<p>3) it proves easy search, you can find similar items, browse categories and see auctions by user<p>4) it provides a stupid, but entertaining "auction tv" which shows high-bid about-to-end auctions (watch this for 2 minutes, it's weirdly fun).  this comes up on the landing bage.<p>note, most of the links are dead, this is largely a mockup.  what do you think? is this useful? any thoughts on pursuing this any further?<p>the link is here:<p>http://www.gnomehats.com
======
yannis
I am not too sure what you were trying to achieve (all I could see was three
or four widgets) and the page kept refreshing every few seconds.

Can it be useful? I think it can but it needs a lot of work. Firstly are you
looking at the dashboard from a seller's point of view or a buyer? From a
sellers point of view I think there is a market. Just sell anything at ebay
and watch the process, it has a lot of weak points. (There is a lot of
services out there of this type, you will need to study them).

